# Easy Shredded Chicken Tacos



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Take a pack of boneless chicken breast, put in the crock pot, add a large jar of salsa and Taco seasoning. Cover and turn on low and go to work. Come home from work and shred chicken with a fork and eat. Put mine on hard taco shells with lettuce, onions, pico de guyo and sour creame. Super easy! Sorry, no pics was too busy stuffing my face.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you slice the chicken up for or just put the breasts in there whole?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Just put them in whole, I grabbed two forks thinking I was going to have to pull it apart but the chicken fell apart at the slightest touch.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds great gonna have to give it a try


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice call on the tacos. We had them for dinner Sunday as well as leftovers on Monday. Thanks for the easy recipe.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Excalibur said:


> Nice call on the tacos. We had them for dinner Sunday as well as leftovers on Monday. Thanks for the easy recipe.


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, Clay. I made this yesterday. Good and easy.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

tried them last night and my hats off to you..... they were great and not a hassel.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Thanks, Clay. I made this yesterday. Good and easy.





sudshunter said:


> tried them last night and my hats off to you..... they were great and not a hassel.


Glad yall enjoyed them, sitting at the lunch table with the ladies has additional advantages than just nice scenery...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Made this on Sunday. Ate leftoves tonight. It was great. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Clay, that sounds great. Will have to try it. I have a hard time passing up a grill and bbq'ed breasts tho. Might take a different route tho since the wife is big on that kinda fixins. At least one time iffen I'm cookin.


----------

